# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  icom2g

## vvv

icom2gสภาพสวยๆพร้อมแท่นชาจเต็มแล้วตัดเสายางแท้-แพคถ่านดี-รับส่งปกติไม่มี.ปทุม.
นะท่านใดสนใจติดต่อทางLINE-xxl1122

----------

